# I painting MSkits now.



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

I enjoy this time!:wave:


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Looks fantastic! Really nice job my friend.
James


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Very nice....


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Outstanding work as always Yasutoshi! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mystic Colin (Mar 4, 2010)

Looking good!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks for posting. Awesome.


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

Thank you, everybody.:wave:

I completed MSkits. 
However, I must look for the leather belt which is suitable for the bed of this kit in handicrafts shop.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

sometimes you can find suede bootlaces that make convincing leather straps at that scale


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

The Rope from Dencom would work well on the slab for straps.


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

Lou Dalmaso and OzyMandias,Thank you for the advice about the leather band.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Very cool! :thumbsup: The fur vest on Frankenstein is a nice touch.


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

The elusive and talented Yagutoshi strikes again!


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

Exellent work on these kits Yasutoshi! ,
Love the colours youve painted franky in.
I never get tired of looking at the fantastic work u guys do with the m/s kits,
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Very, very nice!


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

Thank you, everybody.:wave:


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Very cool!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

Thank you all of you.:wave:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

It is coming together really nicely Yasutoshi. That is really a great job of detailing and it a really neat mad scientist lab scene. I wish my workshop looked like one of those labs, that would be way cool. Maybe if I build another house someday I will make a crazy mad scientist lab workshop.

Bob K.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Nice work, Yasutoshi!! I really like your Frankenstein!! Looks great!! - Denis


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

excellent! can't wait to see more.


----------



## Whiteraven_2001 (Apr 12, 2008)

I love the "killer rabbit under glass." Very amusing!


----------

